# Jaw droppin site and greetings from"America's Largest Trailer Park" Marysville, Ohio



## bulletsmoke (Jun 28, 2011)

Love the site, I am getting ready to move to propane and have gotten so much info from you all. Its hard to keep reading cause I keep peeing myself. By far the best. Thanks for taking the time to teach you all!!!!! Looking fwd to gettin to know ya!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 28, 2011)

glad to have ya aboard..

Rich


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF club!  It's a great community, for sure!


----------



## desertlites (Jun 28, 2011)

Good to have ya with us!! Even considering trailer trash.


----------



## meateater (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## pars (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome !!! You will enjoy your stay here !!


----------



## venture (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome!  We are glad to have you here.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jak757 (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome to SMF.  As you have seen already, it's a great place with knowledgeable and helpful folks.  Good to see another Buckeye join!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.   Click Here*

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself (A Name We Can Call You) and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 28, 2011)

Come on in Bullet,

Glad to have ya


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 29, 2011)

to SMF I am glad you joint us


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the

WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf
http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--marinade.html


----------

